# OPENING NIGHT!!!: Sacramento @ Dallas Game Thread (11/2)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Sacramento @ Dallas Game Thread (11/2)*

 *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (0-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (0-0)
American Airlines Center, Tuesday November 2, 2004
5:30pm PT, CSN-Sacramento *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Kevin Martin/Mike Bibby 





































Erick Dampier/Dirk Nowitzki/Josh Howard/Michael Finley/Devin Harris 

-Mavericks board game thread


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA Beat: Mavericks also are limping into opener 



> Maybe when the Kings and Dallas Mavericks meet this week they can exchange medical charts and healing ointments.
> 
> The Kings' injury woes include Greg Ostertag and Doug Christie, both of whom will miss the preseason game against the Mavericks on Thursday and could also sit out the season opener against the same club Nov. 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

Mavericks nearly full strength

Everyone expected to make roster works together for first time


09:04 PM CDT on Friday, October 29, 2004


By DAVID MOORE / The Dallas Morning News



It took 24 days and a lot of time in the training room, but it finally happened. 

The Mavericks conducted their first practice with everyone they expect to be on the active roster this season. 

"I just went nuts and kept them here for about 3 ½ hours," Mavericks coach Don Nelson said after Friday's session. 

"The offense was clicking. The defense was sharp. I was very pleased with the practice." 

Not everyone went full speed. Michael Finley and Jerry Stackhouse, who has said he won't be ready to play in Tuesday night's opener, worked cautiously. 

Marquis Daniels sat out when the team began to scrimmage full court. 

But Nelson wants everyone to practice the next three days so they can get a feel for each other. 

"I want to ensure everybody is on the floor, even if they're not 100 percent, so we can start learning each other's moves," Nelson said. "I don't know if four days is enough, but it's better than no days." 

Briefly: Don Nelson said even if Marquis Daniels is able to play against Sacramento on Tuesday night, he won't start him until he's able to play his way into shape. Nelson said Josh Howard will start at small forward against the Kings. ... The club cut three players – Derek Hood, Jason Sasser and Felipe Lopez – to get its roster down to 15 players


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 114
Mavs 111

Webber: 28 Points
Miller: 15 Rebounds
Miller: 7 Assists


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs: 106
Kings: 99

Dirk: 29 Points
Dampier: 13 Rebounds
Harris: 8 assists


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 105
Dallas 100

Peja 29pts
Webb 18rbs
Bibby 11asts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Devin Harris has been named the starting PG of the Mavs...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

So is Christie starting or K-Mart?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> So is Christie starting or K-Mart?


They haven't said yet...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

On KHTK, they said that Christie will not play both games of the back to back, but they haven't decided which game he will play in.

Also, Ostertag should be able to play.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

king 106
mavs 98

peja 26,11,3 
bibby 19,6,
brad 16,11,5
cwebb 16,9,5,2

dirk 23,9,2
terry 18,7,4,2


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ready or not at the start 



> DALLAS - The Kings begin the new season tonight as an exciting and talented team that has never reached the NBA Finals - let alone won the championship, although it has come tantalizingly close.
> 
> The highly paid superstar has returned from a serious knee injury some said he would never overcome. He is still devoid of full mobility and strength but, he says, more determined to remind critics of his considerable skills and talents.
> 
> *The veteran coach has led the team to at least 55 wins in each of the past four seasons but can't get a one-year contract extension from the ownership.*


You guys think that he'll be replaced??

P.Jackson anyone??


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> On KHTK, they said that Christie will not play both games of the back to back, but they haven't decided which game he will play in.
> 
> Also, Ostertag should be able to play.


It says in the SacBee that either Barnes, Evans or Martin will start a SG tonight.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Am I the only one not getting this game on league pass?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Am I the only one not getting this game on league pass?


I got it on league pass... so i dunno what's up...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Well Well Well, another season is upon us, it felt like a week ago the Season just ended and the Detriot pistons won the NBA Finals. Happy posting this season

Kings: 102
Mavs: 105

 I hope im wrong.

Peja: 28pts, 7 Reb
Webber: 15pts, 9 Reb, 5 dimes
Bibby: 19 pts, 8 dimes
Miller: 13 pts, 9 Reb, 4 dimes


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings - 102
Mavs - 94

C-Webb - 21 10 4
Peja - 23 6 2
Bibby - 15 3 7


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like Evans got the start

:clap:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

0-6 start, not bad, not bad.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

5-13 :uhoh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

17-9, Oh yeah, we can't stop **** if our life depended on it.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This looks like it will be a blowout for the Mavs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

For some reason, my cable provider isn't playing the game right now:upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber and Miller looking good. Bibby and Peja looking like CRAP... Defense is awful... Bo-jax and Ostertag most likely start the second quarter, defense should solidify...


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

lol the kings don't want it wit my mavs no more.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

God are we awful:nonono:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bibby... Jesus christ he looks like a rookie out there... Hell I won't even give him that... He looks like a freshman on a high school team out there... Absolutely dispicible play on his part... Peja... Same goes for him... Bo-Jax's shot is way off... This is absolutely dispicible play by the Kings... I can only pray for SOMETHING to hit these players in the locker room... Because they look like they don't give a ****... ESPECIALLY Bibby...


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Bibby... Jesus christ he looks like a rookie out there... Hell I won't even give him that... He looks like a freshman on a high school team out there... Absolutely dispicible play on his part... Peja... Same goes for him... Bo-Jax's shot is way off... This is absolutely dispicible play by the Kings... I can only pray for SOMETHING to hit these players in the locker room... Because they look like they don't give a ****... ESPECIALLY Bibby...



has nothing to do with that. give harris his props. h e's picked bibby's pockets about five times and is ALL OVER him. stop taking away from the mavs destroying this overrated team


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Harris got murdered on that layup.....no call though.....that's rough


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> Harris got murdered on that layup.....no call though.....that's rough


i'm just glad he's ok. his d on bibby is keying this team on the fast tbreak


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 40
Mavs 54

Can you say Awful? I can

Webber: 14 pts, 3 Reb
Miller: 9 pts, 4 Reb
Barnes: 8 pts, 7 Reb, 

Same old story, different year, same old kings operation.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Barnes looks awesome...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the first game of the season guys, calm down. It's in a tough environment and they aren't playing well. However, if they knock down some shots, they will be right back in it.

Dirk looks terrific. I changed him to my MVP before the deadline for picks.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This is the first game of the season guys, calm down. It's in a tough environment and they aren't playing well. However, if they knock down some shots, they will be right back in it.
> 
> Dirk looks terrific. I changed him to my MVP before the deadline for picks.


It's not the missed shots and poor play that im concerned about, it's the lack of effort for 4 straight years now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow who was the blonde with the maloof brother?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Dirk always has and always will obliterate the Kings... They can't do anything about him... And it causes insane matchup problems... Bibby being outplayed by Harris and Peja = ****... Ugh...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

0-1... 

I see the Kings goin 1-2 in the Texas Triangle... What a waste though, Webber has an awesome game so far and so does Barnes and guys like Peja and Bibby ruin it with dispicible play...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 0-1...
> 
> I see the Kings goin 1-2 in the Texas Triangle... What a waste though, Webber has an awesome game so far and so does Barnes and guys like Peja and Bibby ruin it with dispicible play...


1-2 I think at best.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Man, we always get killed in crucial situations, Terry misses and we have a chance at last shot to get it within 8 or 7, and instead they get an offensive rebound and a bucket, guys like Alan Henderson are kicking our asses.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Man, we always get killed in crucial situations, Terry misses and we have a chance at last shot to get it within 8 or 7, and instead they get an offensive rebound and a bucket, guys like Alan Henderson are kicking our asses.


lol yall playing good now man. The mavs need to get the ball in dirks hands


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow what a play by Harris... Kings came back, but too much to overcome... Some balls being shown by Adelman sitting Bibby at the end of the game... Barnes looks great... If he can play HALF as good as he did tonight, the bench will be very strong...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I honestly think Peja shot like **** tonight on purpose, like come on buddy, 0-7 on 3's, pathetic.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I nominate Webber and Barnes for Players Of The Game... Edit: Brad Miller as well...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> I honestly think Peja shot like **** tonight on purpose, like come on buddy, 0-7 on 3's, pathetic.


No way... Peja is not that type... He wouldn't do that on purpose I know he wouldn't...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 98
Mavs 107

Miller: 24 pts, 6 Reb
Webber: 21 pts, 10 Reb
Barnes: 17 pts, 7 Reb, 4 pts

I did predict a Mavs victory, that's just an attribute to my confidence in poor Defense and effort from the Kings from game to game, and year to year.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

After the onslaught... I was very pleased with the Kings play... They played fantastic D in the second half, and they played well... I expect a win against Houston, so if the Kings can go out and take out the normally slow starting Spurs... The Kings can go 2-1...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Mavs: 106
> Kings: 99
> 
> ...


Close (except Dampier)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> I nominate Webber and Barnes for Players Of The Game... Edit: Brad Miller as well...


:greatjob:

I didn't get to see any of the game, and that was going to be my first question once I got online


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

peja was awful....
didnt c the game but the stats shows it...3-15...wtf happened?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Postgame Quotes-at Dallas 11/02/04 











> Kings Coach Rick Adelman
> 
> "We didn’t do a very good job on their pick and rolls. They hurt us with that all night long. Obviously, Nowitzki really got it going early and I don’t think, offensively, we did what we wanted to. Finally in the second half we started doing a little better there. I think we gave up a lot of point on mental mistakes more than anything else. You can’t afford to do that when you are playing a team that is as good as they are."
> 
> "I think we were better tonight than we were in the last two preseason games, our effort was better. *I still think, defensively, we made a lot of mental mistakes. *A lot of that I attribute to the way we had to play them. You can’t make the mental mistakes we gave up. The play at the end of the third quarter; they all knew we had a foul to give. We didn’t give the foul. They know not to leave Nowitzki out there, there is no reason to drop off him; we give him a wide open three. Those are things you just don’t do."













> Kings Guard Bobby Jackson
> 
> "We had a big hole. If we stayed there and don’t have to use so much energy on the defensive end in the fourth quarter, then we are going to have a chance to win a lot of games. *We have to learn not to break down mentally in different areas; offensive rebounding, and turnovers*."













> Kings Forward Chris Webber
> 
> "It was good to get back in it, even though you know you should not have got yourself in a hole in the first place. Overall, it’s a tough game, a tough road game. *I really like what I saw*; I think we all did as far as late in the game. I hate saying I am encouraged by a loss, as a rule of thumb. Truthfully, I like the way we played together in the second half."


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Better, but still beaten: The Kings' defense shows holes, which Dirk Nowitzki and other Mavs exploit 

Kings notes: Barnes achieves an old goal by sticking with the Kings 

Ailene Voisin: 'Sac Town's Finest' is just that on this night


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------

